# Being a southpaw



## Zephyor (Sep 20, 2016)

Just how good is being a southpaw nak muay?  Would it be an obstacle for a beginner to learn and perfect himself towards his full potential as a southpaw whereas the instructor and most of the other guys at the gym/club are orthodox? I could, howere stand face to face eto an orthodox fighter and mimic him as I were a reflexion in a mirror but onc ei start the fight i really need soem special advice regarding sowthpaw vs orthodox mechanics , tactics etc.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 20, 2016)

Zephyor said:


> i really need soem special advice regarding sowthpaw vs orthodox mechanics , tactics etc.


The last time I check techniques perform the same regardless of if you are left hand or right hand.  The mechanics are the same and the tactics will be the same.  There's no difference.  The difference that most people see usually exists because a fighter is unbalanced and cannot fight with both sides. I fight southpaw all the time and I have no problem.  I can fight with left hand forward or right hand forward.  As far as techniques go, one side may have flexibility limitations and other times one side is just better at doing a specific technique but only because I practice one side more than the other.


----------



## KangTsai (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm sure I said this, but an outside angle for the orthodox vs. southpaw and vice versa is the most prominent tactic when having a 'mirror' fight. Also, your main kicking targets are more favourable (liver, inside knee, ankle), as for the orthodox.


----------



## KangTsai (Sep 20, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> The last time I check techniques perform the same regardless of if you are left hand or right hand.  The mechanics are the same and the tactics will be the same.  There's no difference.  The difference that most people see usually exists because a fighter is unbalanced and cannot fight with both sides. I fight southpaw all the time and I have no problem.  I can fight with left hand forward or right hand forward.  As far as techniques go, one side may have flexibility limitations and other times one side is just better at doing a specific technique but only because I practice one side more than the other.


Techniques are the same but tactics are really not. Being able to switch stances is a good trait however.


----------



## Danny T (Sep 20, 2016)

Keep your right foot to the outside of the opponent's lead foot.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 20, 2016)

Danny T said:


> Keep your right foot to the outside of the opponent's lead foot.


 Example of a tactic that works both in southpaw and orthodox.


----------

